# AHCI vs. IDE



## obiplal (20. September 2010)

Welche vor-/nachteile hat AHCI??
Lohnt sich der umstieg (sobal ich Win7 neu installiere)?
Muss ich irgendetwas beachten??


----------



## Own3r (20. September 2010)

Ich würde auf AHCI umstellen, denn es bietet einige Features mehr als IDE und die Geschwindigkeit ist auch besser. Wenn du sowieso Win 7 neuinstallierst, musst du nur im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen und dann Windows 7 installieren .


----------



## Schmoelle77 (20. September 2010)

Hi zusammen. Schön das ihr das Thema anschneidet. Habe gestern auch Win7 installiert und eine neue Corsair F120 eingebaut. Beim Versuch im Bios von IDE auf AHCI umzustellen stürtzt mir der Rechner immer ab und fährt danach wieder hoch und stürzt wieder ab usw.......! Habe nen 1366er Asus RampageII. Vielleicht weiß jemand woran das liegt????????????????


----------



## hwk (20. September 2010)

Zuerst auf AHCI umgestellt und dann Windows 7 installiert oder andersrum?
Wenn du zuerst Windows 7 im IDE Mode installierst und danach auf AHCI umstellst ist es klar dass er abschmiert, da gibts aber irgend einen Registry eintrag den man ändern kann damits geht aber frag mich nich welchen^^


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (20. September 2010)

Vorteile : etwas schneller und du kannst sonstige funktionen nutzen, wie z.b. SMART, NCQ, etc.

Nachteile : WinXP lässt sich damit schwerer installieren, d.h. du mußt vorher einen ahcitreiber einbinden oder den treiber von einer diskette laden!

wie man auf AHCI im WIN7 betrieb umstellt steht hier : [Anleitung] Vista / Windows 7 SATA nachtraeglich auf AHCI umstellen -


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. September 2010)

Na das probiere ich mal aus...mal gucken ob ich ne Neuinstall machen muss.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (20. September 2010)

neh, mußte nicht, habe es bei mir genauso umgestellt!

also erstmal wieder auf IDE stellen, dann win7 starten, dann dort halt den eintrag in der registry ändern und dann halt mit der neuen, im BIOS eingestellten AHCI-Konfiguration, win7 starten udn alles sollte laufen wie bisher


----------



## Goldfinger (20. September 2010)

Muss man den AHCI-Treiber manuell installieren oder macht Win7 das automatisch bei einer neuinstallation?


----------



## hwk (20. September 2010)

Goldfinger schrieb:


> Muss man den AHCI-Treiber manuell installieren oder macht Win7 das automatisch bei einer neuinstallation?



Automatisch... bietet sich je nach Controller aber an dann noch aktuelle Treiber zu installieren z.B. Intel oder so


----------



## AchtBit (20. September 2010)

Kannst ins XP SEtup integrieren. Ich hab doch so den ein oder anderen Nachteil festgestellt.

Meine Desktop HD is am abnibbeln. Im Klartext, sie verabschiedet sich einfach mitten im Kopiervorgang oder will nur wiederwillig beim Systemstart erkannt werden. Es wird immer öffter und v. 3 Tagen, nach 3x erfolglos booten, hat sie ein extrem gequältes Geräusch von sich gegeben, deshalb hab ich sie ausgebaut. Scheint einfach der Lesekopf irgendwie festzuhängen, Spindel dreht.

Als die Fehler unter AHCI auftraten hats zu 80% immer gleich mit Win Systemdateien zerbröselt. Bis ich erst mal gecheckt hab, dass das die Platte ist. AHCI hat extrem langsam drauf reagiert. D.h Daten wurden wahrschl. fehlerhaft geschrieben oder auch sonstwas. Die Platte hat ewig rumgeblinkert, beim Zugrifft. Ich hab dann zu IDE geswitcht. Da kam dann auch der Fehler 'datei nicht vorhanden, kann nicht gelesen werden,,,unsw' Ist auch kein Schaden mehr an den Datein aufgetreten. BZW solche Controllerhänger, treten damit nicht auf.

Jetzt wenn einer sacht , Zufall. Systemabhänging. Glaub ich jetzt nicht mehr. Ich hab in mein Notebook ne neue Platte eingebaut und XP installiert. Gestartet , alles gut . Sollange bis ich Witcher installiert hab. Total Crash mit Bluescreen. Die Platte hatte einen nicht markierten defekten Sector. Das AHCI ist voll in den Hardewarecrash gelaufen. Danach war die Partition auch gleich mit ungültig. Hab HDD dann mit IDE gecheckt und der Sektor wurde als 'schwebend' markiert.

Wenn ein HW Prob. auftaucht, ist AHCI eine der ersten Optionen die ich deaktiviere. Windoof ists eh egal ,solange es mit aktivem SATA installiert wurde.


----------



## Schmoelle77 (21. September 2010)

Hi Freunde. Habe die Registry geändert und alles funzt jetzt prima!!!!!
Jetzt läuft die SSD im AHCI Modus. Vielen Dank nochmal an OBI-Hoernchen und an den Rest.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (21. September 2010)

Dumme Frage was ist da der Unterschied hab das zuvor noch nie gehört??


----------



## Westcoast (22. September 2010)

kaffe und kuchen

AHCI<<<<<<<<<<http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface

IDE<<<<<<<<<<<<<ATA/ATAPI ? Wikipedia

der AHCI modus überreicht der SSD eine leichte performanceverbesserung.
IDE modus ist ein bischen langsamer, kann man im bios verstellen, welchen modus man nimmt. 
der AHCI modus kann aber zu einem längeren bootvorgang führen. ich persönlich betreibe meine platten über IDE 
und spüre keinen großen unterschied zu AHCI. manche laufwerke/platten können probleme mit AHCI modus haben.


----------



## DonBes (23. September 2010)

Hi leutz,
kann es dann sein,dass sich Daemontool nicht mehr installieren lässt wenn ich im Bios auf AHCI umgestellt hab?Kann es damit zutun haben?Hab seit gestern auch die Vertex 2 und aus einem mir unerklärlichen Grund,ist DT in einer endlosschleife...


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2010)

Sollte nichts mit AHCI zu tun haben.


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2010)

DonBes schrieb:


> Hi leutz,
> kann es dann sein,dass sich Daemontool nicht mehr installieren lässt wenn ich im Bios auf AHCI umgestellt hab?Kann es damit zutun haben?Hab seit gestern auch die Vertex 2 und aus einem mir unerklärlichen Grund,ist DT in einer endlosschleife...


hat nichts mit AHCI zu tun.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (23. September 2010)

@Westcoast Danke werd mir bald auch mal so ein schickes Teil besorgen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Du musst bloß daran denken, dass du die Laufwerke nicht auch in AHCI laufen lässt, das kann Probleme verursachen.
Ansonsten ist der Unterschied IDE zu AHCI zu vernachlässigen und bei jedem Bios Resett ist dann wieder IDE eingestellt, das muss man auch bedenken.


----------



## Jakopo (26. September 2010)

Zudem Leute wie ich gar nicht die Möglichkeit haben im Bios AHCI auszuwählen. Die müssen dann mit IDE leben sofern sie nicht ein neues Mainboard kaufen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2010)

Ich hab jetzt noch keine Nachteile festgestellt wenn alle Laufwerke im AHCI Modus laufen, bei SSD's ist es sogar sehr wichtig das du auf AHCI umstellst da sonst die Trim Funktion nicht aktive ist und die Platte mit der Zeit langsamer wird und nur noch eine neu Formatierung hilft.


----------



## Jakopo (28. September 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> bei SSD's ist es sogar sehr wichtig das du auf AHCI umstellst da sonst die Trim Funktion nicht aktive ist und die Platte mit der Zeit langsamer wird und nur noch eine neu Formatierung hilft.



Also kann ich den Kauf einer SSD vorerst vergessen wenn ich mir nicht ein neues Mainboard hole, dessen Bios die AHCI Einstellung gewährleistet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2010)

Naja wie mans sieht, um so mehr du auf die Platte schreibst und wieder löscht um so langsamer wird sie. Also jetzt nicht in Stunden oder Tagen aber ich denke das du warscheinlich so alle 6 Monate die Platte Formatieren müsstest um sie wieder voll Leistungs fähig zu machen.


----------



## robbe (28. September 2010)

TRIM hat nichts mit AHCI zu tun, funktioniert also auch im IDE Modus. 
Der Geschwindikeitsvorteil durch AHCI ist meistens minimal. Bei mir hab ich beispielsweiße gar keinen Unterschied feststellen können, ist aber von System zu System unterschiedlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2010)

Nein Trim geht nur mit AHCI, im IDE Modus lässt er sich nicht aktieviren!


----------



## hwk (28. September 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nein Trim geht nur mit AHCI, im IDE Modus lässt er sich nicht aktieviren!



TRIM funktioniert sehr wohl auch mit IDE


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

TRIM geht sowhol im AHCI als auch im IDE Modus. Weiß ich, weils bei mir im IDE Modus lief.
Ich tippe mal, dass dein Bios mist ist, denn das will AHCI aufzwingen um eine andere Funktion nutzen zu können.
Erinnert mich an den Fat 32 32GB Bug beim Windows Formatieren.


----------



## riedochs (28. September 2010)

Das war kein Bug, das war gewollt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2010)

Dann hat sich das aber geändert, ich weiß das es mal so war das der Tim Befehl nur mit MS Treiber funktioniert hat und auch nur unter AHCI. Gut wurde mein Wissen wieder erweitert, @robbe alles klar zur kenntniss genommen. Tja quantie du schon wieder aber ich lern ja gern dazu!


----------



## Hyper1on (30. September 2010)

Schmoelle77 schrieb:


> Hi Freunde. Habe die Registry geändert und alles funzt jetzt prima!!!!!
> Jetzt läuft die SSD im AHCI Modus. Vielen Dank nochmal an OBI-Hoernchen und an den Rest.



Habe gestern auch die Registry Anderung durchgeführt und alles läuft wie es soll.


----------

